# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Vitamines en Supplementen

## Brian00

Goeiedag,

Ik wilde n.l. wat vitamines bestellen. Ik zag dat www.fitperpost.nl deze gratis tot aan huis aanlevert. 
Ik wilde vragen of iemand ervaring heeft met deze website en hun service?

Mvg,
Brian

----------

